# DirecTV SAT-GO: Discussion



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion thread for the new DirecTV SAT-GO.

The "First Look" is over here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83951


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As always, awesome review!

This had a huge cool factor at CES. The whole room full of press and wall street analysts liked it immediately.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

What is the model number of the SAT-GO


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

naijai said:


> What is the model number of the SAT-GO


From what I have been told: Z11


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice!! I think its time to start putting some cash away.. Nothing like a day of fishing knowing that when I get a little worn out I can just plop my butt down and watch a little TV while waiting for the fish to get hungry again!


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Any rough idea of cost and availablily?

Will they allow any roaming or national locals or only the locals assigned to your home account?

This thing is a wow. Nice review


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brewer4 said:


> Any rough idea of cost and availablily?
> 
> Will they allow any roaming or national locals or only the locals assigned to your home account?
> 
> This thing is a wow. Nice review


Early May is the timeframe, I have heard... I have not heard a cost on the unit though.

I didn't ask if you would have access to DNS locals, but the picture I showed in the review. Was from my local Chicago locals (so if you are still in the spotbeam range, you would at least get YOUR locals)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

As usual, another excellent review from the Earlovich. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

would love to be a beta for this...lol....anyway cant wait until it is ready to roll...may time frame so it will lbe around august anway just more time to save money and be nice to the wife....great job earl...


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

"I" "wonder" "how" "many" "times" "quotes" "can" "be" "used" "in" "a" "single" "post""?"

 :lol: 

Just kidding, "really"... good review


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

so this has a d11 receiver but you can hook up a hr20 if you want to?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hambonewd said:


> so this has a d11 receiver but you can hook up a hr20 if you want to?


Yes... The LCD/TV will accept an EXTERNAL input on it.

However, the included dish will only see the 101


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i see


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

1 hour battery life seems a bit short. Most portable DVD players can get at least 2 hours, enough for a typical movie. As cool as this is, I'm really trying to see a "need" for this, but I don't think I can sell my wife on it.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> 1 hour battery life seems a bit short. Most portable DVD players can get at least 2 hours, enough for a typical movie. As cool as this is, I'm really trying to see a "need" for this, but I don't think I can sell my wife on it.


Agreed. The 26 pounds is very hefty as well. :nono2:

Great concept but I will wait a year or two before I consider it


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wakajawaka said:


> 1 hour battery life seems a bit short. Most portable DVD players can get at least 2 hours, enough for a typical movie. As cool as this is, I'm really trying to see a "need" for this, but I don't think I can sell my wife on it.


Most portable DVD Players are also not powering a 17" LCD...
And a SAT Receiver/Dish assembly

It is a little short, but they are going to have replacement batteries.

For "camping" trips... that you are going to bring this, then a small portable generator maybe a good idea.

For the "tailgater"... The car battery should be good (provided you remember to recharge the car battery for a few minutes)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

DawgLink said:


> Agreed. The 26 pounds is very hefty as well. :nono2:
> 
> Great concept but I will wait a year or two before I consider it


Can I hope for an HD version? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wytmike (Aug 25, 2006)

Isn't this almost obsolete before it is out? Not being able to receive locals let alone mpeg-4 channels would be a big downside to this unit. I know the shut down of the mpeg-2 system is a ways off, but why would someone pay $1000 for something that you know does not access a large portion of the services offered by DTV?

I would think tailgates would be a major target for this unit and not having access to locals and network coverage would be a big turnoff.

Are there any plans to allow reception of locals?

Mike


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike - Earl said that he got his locals on the unit. If your locals are on 101 you would get them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wytmike said:


> Isn't this almost obsolete before it is out? Not being able to receive locals let alone mpeg-4 channels would be a big downside to this unit. I know the shut down of the mpeg-2 system is a ways off, but why would someone pay $1000 for something that you know does not access a large portion of the services offered by DTV?
> 
> I would think tailgates would be a major target for this unit and not having access to locals and network coverage would be a big turnoff.
> 
> ...


MPEG-2 SD reception elimination is so far off... you would be lucky if ANY of the equipment we have today is still functioning by then... You are looking at probalby 10 years IMHO, before SD-MPEG-2 is converted.

While I understand the desire for HD... I don't think that is really a big thing while you are in the "woods"... or even at a "personal" tailgate. It would be cool but...

Also the battery life... 1 hour, for this unit... would be probably about 20 minutes for an HD


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

Wonder how well it would work when you are camping in a wooded area. I camp a lot but mostly in wooded sites.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

chewwy420 said:


> Wonder how well it would work when you are camping in a wooded area. I camp a lot but mostly in wooded sites.


You will definitely need a clear line of site to 101


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Now featured on Engadget. 

http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/02/directv-sat-go-gets-examined/


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Car batteries shouldn't be used. Every deep discharge of a normal car battery 
damages it. Get a Deep Cycle Marine battery for your inverters to run this... they 
can recharge near 100% without damage even after a deep discharge.

As for generators, get the Honda models... don't be that guy with the loud, stinky,
cheap generator parking next to everyone.

As for tailgating, I'll take my usual setup instead even if it means lugging the dish, 
pole, and tripod since I have a 24" LCD HDTV hooked up to the receiver instead.

But for small trips like camping where TV isn't as big of a deal, this could be a cool 
thing given how portable and small it is compared to lugging everything else along.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You da man, Earl. Great review!

Build it and they will come. I'm trying to come up with a _"need"_ for this puppy, not just a _"want"_.

But I think I'll wait 'til they come out with the 60" HDTV _Gentleman Camper _version.


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2007)

How long is the battery? Will it make it through a game?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Missy said:


> How long is the battery? Will it make it through a game?


About 1 hour (according to the manual)... however, they are going to make additional batteries available.

I have not tried a extended test on a fully charged battery, to see how long I actually get out of it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

That LCD is capable of displaying 720p HD. Will it accept HD signals on the component input, or is it limited to 480i?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> That LCD is capable of displaying 720p HD. Will it accept HD signals on the component input, or is it limited to 480i?


Good question...

I'll have to try...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

People, this is a portable sat tv thingy, not a freakin' Home Theater -- and
before you ask, no, it doesn't do Dolby 7.1 surround and probably doesn't
come in a 70" 1080p plasma model either.

:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> People, this is a portable sat tv thingy, not a freakin' Home Theater -- and
> before you ask, no, it doesn't do Dolby 7.1 surround and probably doesn't
> come in a 70" 1080p plasma model either.
> 
> :nono2:


Yes... it is a portable system.

However... since the TV does seperate from the case... for the other 5 days of the week, you can use it as an integrated TV for the house.
I mean you are going to pay the $4.99 mirroring fee for it... why not use it the rest of the week. It is EXTREMELY easy to take in and out of the case.

Since you have to plug it in to charge it... why not use it..
And if it does take a 720p... (and even if it doesn't), it would make a nice size XBOX360/PS3 display system for the office....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Nick said:


> People, this is a portable sat tv thingy, not a freakin' Home Theater -- and
> before you ask, no, it doesn't do Dolby 7.1 surround and probably doesn't
> come in a 70" 1080p plasma model either.
> 
> :nono2:


I want to figure out the capabilies of the unit. So why don't you keep your non-constructive criticism to yourself.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

uscboy said:


> (snip)As for generators, get the Honda models... don't be that guy with the loud, stinky,cheap generator parking next to everyone.(snip)


You should also include the Yamaha generators. They are as quiet as the Hondas.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I believe that when these were mentioned at CES, the anticipated price was around $1,000. The price is going to make my decision on whether to get this set-up. I could easily run another line from my multiswitch to my patio and use this baby. The integrated LCD and D* receiver makes my decision very easy if the price is right. The standalones on both of those would just be too messy and bulky.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, thanks Earl! Phenomenally detailed look at a unit that I have a bad case of the wants for. This thing would be awesome at the bike and car races I attend that Speed airs live! And for weekends when I actually race, the nights will be a lot more comfortable! I GOTTA know how much....how soon will you find out, Earl? I know you'll tell us, but I had to ask...)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

WERA689 said:


> Wow, thanks Earl! Phenomenally detailed look at a unit that I have a bad case of the wants for. This thing would be awesome at the bike and car races I attend that Speed airs live! And for weekends when I actually race, the nights will be a lot more comfortable! I GOTTA know how much....how soon will you find out, Earl? I know you'll tell us, but I had to ask...)


Probably not till the later half of the month, when they have the street date determined.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

I’d use this with my RV. It would be great having it to watch ball games outside instead of going into the RV to watch it. If they need additional testers………………..call me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FYI: After seeing more comments (on the other sites) about my over the top usage of quotes... I have cleaned them up.

When you read one post  at a time... doesn't seem like a lot.
But when you read all 10... Yah... I kinda over did it..


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We were Slashdotted so the server might run a little slow for a bit.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Great review as usual, Earl!

So, it only gets the 101 satellite? Forgive the nooB question, but if I had a SAT-Go and subscribed to NFLST or ESPN Game Plan and wanted to watch those channels, would that work?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> So, it only gets the 101 satellite? Forgive the nooB question, but if I had a SAT-Go and subscribed to NFLST or ESPN Game Plan and wanted to watch those channels, would that work?


The sports packages (SD channels) are all transmitted from 101.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Discussion thread for the new DirecTV SAT-GO.
> 
> The "First Look" is over here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=83951


I played with one and it's quite cool. Very easy to setup and get the signal in the demonstration I saw. Cool product. Plus you can get the biceps in gear by doing a few curls with it.

:grin:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Very good review by Earl, as usual. This looks really cool for the camping trips we make in the summer.........but if it is around $1,000, I'm not too sure! Are we assuming Best Buy and Circuit City will stock them?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is our initial report from CES back in January:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75580

Someone in that thread said $1000 before launch and $1500 after.


----------



## Scott B. (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome review Earl. The new hydrogen fuel cells are the ultimate power source for this kind of equipment. It would extend it's power cycle greatly.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Had fun reading that review Earl. I especially liked the Storm Trooper Mr. Potato Head (I think) on the very first picture! Nice. Can't wait for something like this for our RV and our July Michigan Race weekend trip.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Hmm, I though this was cool when reading it this morning. Then I was in Detroit for opening day and one tailgater had a 42" LCD running with a H20 & Slimline dish! Wow, had the 5lnb mounted to his SUV roof and had beautiful HD picture.

Anyway, if a cust puts $1000 into this kind of setup, would they give them waivers for the national distant locals - given it would be used for travel. I think they have a request system for RV owners, but what about other portable users, like tailgaters and campers? That is who they are marketing this after, right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> Had fun reading that review Earl. I especially liked the Storm Trooper Mr. Potato Head (I think) on the very first picture! Nice. Can't wait for something like this for our RV and our July Michigan Race weekend trip.


You want a SAT-GO? or a SpudTrooper?


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh man... Decisions decisions... :scratchin

:shrug:

Too hard to choose right now. 

The Sat-Go would be perfect. Perfect for the game tomorrow, perfect for the Bears outings, perfect for the trips to Michigan to watch the races. I've been holding off on doing anything for our RV as I saw this and signed up for the e-mail asap. I only wish it'd work thru walls. Maybe eventually. I worry that the compass is going to get fritzed. Does it say anything about not turning the unit on until after you have your bearing? I suppose they've taken it into account and have probably shielded it. I just know with my compass, it'll sway a bit on the rooftop depending on what's around me... Like that Death Star that SpudTrooper came in on!


----------



## tarmack (Jul 10, 2006)

Earl,

Great review....but you may have forgotten a great selling point.

This will be the FIRST DirecTV unit not subject to RAIN FADE.

As soon as the first drop falls...you will be packing it up and putting it inside....and hence never lose the signal. :hurah:

Tarmack



Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... it is a portable system.
> 
> However... since the TV does seperate from the case... for the other 5 days of the week, you can use it as an integrated TV for the house.
> I mean you are going to pay the $4.99 mirroring fee for it... why not use it the rest of the week. It is EXTREMELY easy to take in and out of the case.
> ...


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> Oh man... Decisions decisions... :scratchin
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ...


I go to the Michigan Races. We bring an HDTV and a HD Reciever and set up in COOTERS camp ground just outside the Turn 4 entrance.

My Dad just bought a new camper and it has the roof DirecTV antenna installed already, I think it is one of the mobile one's that only sees 101. We will still be using a 3LNB, or maybe a 5LNB if I can get my hands on a new one.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

uscboy said:


> Car batteries shouldn't be used. Every deep discharge of a normal car battery
> damages it. Get a Deep Cycle Marine battery for your inverters to run this... they
> can recharge near 100% without damage even after a deep discharge.
> 
> ...


If you have a Remote Start setup on your car, it can be used to automatically start the car in the event the battery starts to get low.... I've seen it at car shows....


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

masterdeals said:


> Hmm, I though this was cool when reading it this morning. Then I was in Detroit for opening day and one tailgater had a 42" LCD running with a H20 & Slimline dish! Wow, had the 5lnb mounted to his SUV roof and had beautiful HD picture.
> 
> Anyway, if a cust puts $1000 into this kind of setup, would they give them waivers for the national distant locals - given it would be used for travel. I think they have a request system for RV owners, but what about other portable users, like tailgaters and campers? That is who they are marketing this after, right?


My understanding is the Sat-GO mirrors whatever you have on your account. In other words, if you have TOTAL CHOICE EXTRA at home, the SAT-GO is just an extension of what your account has so you take that same programming "with you" for lack of a better term.

But you wouldn't get distant networks for Sat-Go if you didn't already have them on your base account. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> My understanding is the Sat-GO mirrors whatever you have on your account. In other words, if you have TOTAL CHOICE EXTRA at home, the SAT-GO is just an extension of what your account has so you take that same programming "with you" for lack of a better term.
> 
> But you wouldn't get distant networks for Sat-Go if you didn't already have them on your base account. At least that's my understanding.


You are correct.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I did a quick search around and found this little treat dated yesterday...

http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/02/directv-sat-go-gets-examined/

...Excellent job Earl!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

According to the email from DTV the cost is...

"DIRECTV Sat-Go will be just $1,499"


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

I really liked the Star Wars Mr. Potato Head attachments


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

morgantown said:


> According to the email from DTV the cost is...
> 
> "DIRECTV Sat-Go will be just $1,499"


Exactly like the Titanium package is only $7,500!


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Early May is the timeframe, I have heard... I have not heard a cost on the unit though.


Orginally, I thought it would be available only to A-List subscribers late April/May and to the General Public later in the year.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

wilsonc said:


> Orginally, I thought it would be available only to A-List subscribers late April/May and to the General Public later in the year.


That was how it was stated at CES.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

$1,500! I hope they have a nice payment plan.  Maybe they can do it like the subscriptions - 4 easy installments. Even better, 12 easy installments.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Payment plan? 
Depends on where you get the unit, maybe they have lay-away. 

I have had the price of $1499.00 confirmed by an internal source. The source also states that the release date will be May 2nd, 2007 (but this may change at any time)

Concerns: 
I have a concern about the review, Earl stated that DIRECTV would have replacements for the RC64S remote, I find this doubtful but will check my sources. 

Reason, if a someone was to loose the RC22 remote that comes with the Humax LD2060, DIRECTV will *NOT* replace it with another RC22. 

If you want a RC22 the only people who can get you one is Humax. (I know from experience)

Now the RC16, RC23, RC24, RC32, RC32BB, RC32RF, & RC34 will control the DIRECTV functions of the receiver, however, DIRECTV has no code that will allow these remotes to control the TV functions of the Humax LD2060. 

An automatic code search also failed to get control of the TV. If anyone knows a code that will allow these remotes to control the TV functions of the LD2060 please let me know. 

If the SAT-GO follows in the footsteps of the LD2060 then this will be an issue for it as well. Like the LD2060, you may have to go to Humax for a remote replacement. I will grill my sources for an update.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I sit corrected, I just found out that DIRECTV *CAN* order a replacement remote for this unit


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, but with the price I fear this is going to go the way of Titanium... a cool novelty item for the elite. I mean, I could see a use for it for tailgating... but, I already see many people with a large TV, receiver and D* or E* dish, with a bigger screen than this...

They show camping, but, who in their right minds goes camping only so they can turn on the DIRECTV and watch the game? And those that do, have a D* or E* receiver in their RVs or campers with a dish... so it doesn't really fill any need that a simple, not to mention cheaper, setup already gives.

Just my $0.02 American Dollars.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

I see this unit as a nice attempt at a small "lower cost", more convenient DirecTV experience on the go.

Yes, you could simply bring and extra dish.mount to pole, and spare larger TV for less money. But the set-up may take more time.

The antenna's for SUV's and RV's (the multi-directional ones) cost (or used to) several thousands and came with a base receiver and NO TV).

I personally would opt for a 32 Inch Vizio flat screen mounted in the bed of my truck and a 3lnb or 5 lnb dish for less than $1,499. 

I received the e-mail from DTV last week, and I'm not biting on this product.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't know if any one saw it but the "Sat To Go" was a prize on the Price Is Right Million Dollar Show this past week. The Retail was $2,700.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

TimGoodwin said:


> I don't know if any one saw it but the "Sat To Go" was a prize on the Price Is Right Million Dollar Show this past week. The Retail was $2,700.


They likely included a year of the Premium Package with the product. I know SIRIUS typically include a free year of service with their products.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Sat-GO was one of the featured gagets on the NBC Today show Friday morning. It was interesting that it apparently was connected to an iPod as the video source, since they were in the studio.


----------



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry if this is a dumb question... but can this be used from outside the US (going to the Bahamas in a couple months). No idea how that works trying to point toward Texas from another continent.  

And secondly I assume the long cable is so if at a hotel or somewhere the disk could maybe be on the balcony (if he view was right) and the TV in the room? Or am I trying to invent more uses for this which just won't work?

Lot of bling, but looks cool! My credit card is shaking in my hand


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bjbyers said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question... but can this be used from outside the US (going to the Bahamas in a couple months). No idea how that works trying to point toward Texas from another continent.
> 
> And secondly I assume the long cable is so if at a hotel or somewhere the disk could maybe be on the balcony (if he view was right) and the TV in the room? Or am I trying to invent more uses for this which just won't work?
> 
> Lot of bling, but looks cool! My credit card is shaking in my hand


Don't know about the bahamas. Might be too weak a signal, might not. And aiming toward texas would be a bit off. Need to aim farther south, i'm betting. 

And you have the basic picture, the long cord is so you can be where you want to be and the flat panel dish can be where it needs to be to get a clear line of sight. I can just see it now, ordering hotel rooms by facing south instead of "view" or "away from the highway" 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Don't know about the bahamas. Might be too weak a signal, might not. And aiming toward texas would be a bit off. Need to aim farther south, i'm betting.
> 
> And you have the basic picture, the long cord is so you can be where you want to be and the flat panel dish can be where it needs to be to get a clear line of sight. I can just see it now, ordering hotel rooms by facing south instead of "view" or "away from the highway"
> 
> ...


You're funny, I was thinking the same thing about order a hotel room. "Are you sure you want the side facing the land fill?" ... "YES...I....DO, Simpsons is on tonight  " So if Bahamas is a long shot than London would probably never work. I am trying to convince myself this is worth the cash because it looks cool, but if the only place I can use it is my back yard then whats the point. For road trips it could be neat for kids in the back seat but you'd have to keep repositioning if I understand it correctly. Hmmmm.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bjbyers said:


> For road trips it could be neat for kids in the back seat but you'd have to keep repositioning if I understand it correctly. Hmmmm.


Yeah, it would be useless in the car.


----------

